# Pets and DRI



## clotheshorse (Jul 26, 2015)

We have a good timeshare portfolio and was looking for pet friendly resorts.   We have heard that DRI has more pet friendly resorts than others.   Does anyone have any experiences to share?


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Pets and DRI Locations*

I am a DRI Member and so I went to the DRI In House Forum to look this up. Of the 300+ DRI Locations 29 on a limited basis do accept pets. There are 17 in The UK, 1 in Ireland, 3 in Austria, 1 in Germany, 1 in Italy, 3 in Arizona, and 3 in California. Even in the DRI Resorts/Hotels that allow pets there is a limited number of Units at each location. There are extra Fees involved that might have to be paid at time of Checkin. There is a limit of 2 pets. If the Resort is in your Home Collection then Standard Booking Procedures apply but make sure you Reserve a Pet Unit. If the Resort is not in your Home Collection then there will be addition steps at time of Booking.


----------

